# Help please!



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Hey all I will give you some background and then give you the situation/question.

I VRd from the forces in 08. I was 043 ut I never finished my QL3 course. I left because my ex said she wanted to settle down and ave a family, so stupid me fell for it..lets just say that it never went through. I'm with an amazing woman now and got married in July. I miss the CF badly, so I thought I would go reserve for now. The only unit close to me is a light infantry one which is fine with me. I was just curious if I had to go through the recruiting process all over again. My wife is very supportive with my choice and is behind me 100%!! I haven't been on the boards in a very long time!! I will be on here ALOT more now thanks guys for all the feedback in advance


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

Short answer? Yes, you have to go through the process again.


----------



## jasonf6 (26 Oct 2011)

Pretty sure with your limited experience they wouldn't have enough to do a PLA (Prior Learning Assessment) on ya for a recruit school bypass.  Never know though.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

So I would have to do through basic all over again interesting lol what is the PLA for? To see if i retained any previous knowledge?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> So I would have to do through basic all over again



Maybe, maybe not. You will have to reapply to the CF just like everyone else.


----------



## jasonf6 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> So I would have to do through basic all over again interesting lol what is the PLA for? To see if i retained any previous knowledge?



I might have spoken too soon but what Aviator says makes more sense.  It wouldn't make sense to put you through basic all over again imo.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for the responses I wasn't too sure how it would go down. I just really want back in the CF So I would ave to go through the recruiting process so the aptitude test..physical..medical.


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

Yep. You *might* be more competitive, however, since you have prior service. That in turn might work against you as they will *probably* ask you why you left in the first place.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

It was a stupid decision on my part  leaving the army for a woman which in turn didn't work out.  Could that be held against me?


----------



## CountDC (26 Oct 2011)

only by us.   >

now slap yourself 30 times with a wet noodle.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

I deserve it lol I will have to get myself back in shape though thats going to be fun 

Has anyone else ever made this same stupid mistake and went back in?


----------



## DogFighting101 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> I deserve it lol I will have to get myself back in shape though thats going to be fun
> 
> Has anyone else ever made this same stupid mistake and went back in?



I made similar mistakes, applied to a university that i didn't really want to attend cause my GF at the time was heading that way. Cost me a full year of tuition that i now have to pay back  

Edit: Spelling


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

We learn by making mistakes. I was just peeping around forces.ca browsing the jobs. I clicked Army,NCM,Full time and there was a very limited amount of jobs that came up. Is the CF not hiring or is it just slow? Maybe someone with the inside scoop  will read this  :nod:


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

There are limited amounts of jobs. Recruiting has slowed down considerably.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Is there just too many recruits?


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html

Click on the above link and read.  That's the whole back story, 45 pages worth. I can't possibly sum it up in one paragraph. Call the RC and ask them the questions you have, they are paid to do that. Since you have been in the CF before, I'm sure you already know that though.


----------



## DogFighting101 (26 Oct 2011)

There was an article posted stating that the CF froze the # of active members at 68000 until 2016 or something like that, there was a post about it with a link o the press release.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Why would they do that??


----------



## DogFighting101 (26 Oct 2011)

Would probably explain why the recruiting numbers went from 10000 open trades in 2010 to just over 2000 open trades in 2011.

Edit: Information was given to me by the recruiter when i asked him about openings in my requested trade.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Thats crazy!! Are you still waiting DogFighting101?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Why would they do that??



Ever hear of the word "budget" ?


----------



## Pusser (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Has anyone else ever made this same stupid mistake and went back in?



No.  No one here has ever done something stupid for a woman. ;D


----------



## DogFighting101 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Thats crazy!! Are you still waiting DogFighting101?



I actually was a bit late on getting my application in, Started in mid August, currently on the merit list, but my trade choices (avn,aws,acs tech) are currently closed. 

As for the freeze, im pretty certain it has to do with the fact that they just spend about 38 billion dollars for the fabrication of new naval combat ships and the contract to have the cf-118 hornets replaced by the f-35 Lightning fighter jets.


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> As for the freeze, im pretty certain it has to do with the fact that they just spend about 38 billion dollars for the fabrication of new naval combat ships and the contract to have the cf-118 hornets replaced by the f-35 Lightning fighter jets.



Actually, I think it's because the PML are near where the big wigs want them to be. As in, there are no more free positions for new recruits.

Wait out until April 2012 when the budget passes and the SIP is released is all one can do at this point. Unless you find a reserve Regt with empty positions.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Thanks Frank I never thought this would  happen though I found an article on it

http://news.nationalpost.com

Specific link removed by Moderator because Milnet.ca does not link to that journalist's work following legal threats regarding discussion of his previous work. For those who want to see the article, it's on the National Post website titled "Canada to freeze size of regular forces, shut down facilities."


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Thanks Frank I never thought this would  happen though I found an article on it



This country does not have unlimited resources. There will always be a cap on the size of the military.


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This country does not have unlimited resources. There will always be a cap on the size of the military.



Unless a former CDS comes back removes said cap  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Unless a former CDS comes back removes said cap  ;D



Even the former CDS did no such thing.


----------



## frank1515 (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Even the former CDS did no such thing.



Apologies. What I meant to say was that he realocated positions from certain trades to other trades, which created an overpopulation in the latter. For example, the Infantry.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> No.  No one here has ever done something stupid for a woman. ;D



Or a man.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Guess ill have to do the Ol' hurry up and wait! lol


----------



## DogFighting101 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Guess ill have to do the Ol' hurry up and wait! lol



Yeah pretty much, Trades re=open in April so try to get your s*** done before.

P.S. - CDN Aviator 
"He destroyed the periodic table, because he only believes in the element of surprise."

Clever quote, made me laugh.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> Trades re=open in April



No.

Trades *MAY* re-open........


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Trades *MAY* re-open........


Is that a "if we're lucky, the stars are in alignment, and God is an unusually good mood" may, or a "pretty good chance, but no promises" may?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Is that a "if we're lucky, the stars are in alignment, and God is an unusually good mood" may, or a "pretty good chance, but no promises" may?




 :brickwall:

This whole thing is not a difficult concept to understand. April 1st is not some sort of magical switch that makes everything better. If we don't need people, we don't recruit any. You can only wait and see what happens.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Thanks CDN Aviator. Has this ever happened before?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

MrRGoyer said:
			
		

> Thanks CDN Aviator. Has this ever happened before?



Yes.


----------



## armyrules (26 Oct 2011)

Well  I guess I learned my lesson. Thanks for all the great responses guys  Hurry up and wait it is!


----------

